# you & he & she in Hungarian



## don't know hungarian

"Volt kipróbálás-hoz segít kap a dolgokat, ki a kocsiból, és megdöbbent, amikor megfordult, és a húga" Translated from 
I was trying to help you get the things out of your car and was stunned when you and your sister turned around. 
My translation seems to have changed the pronoun "you" to "he". The "you" that I am referring to is a female. Is it my word placement or am I way off on my translation?


Tudta, hogy egy kicsit angolul (this is the other one that I somehow changed "you" to "he")

You knew a little English ...


----------



## gorilla

The polite form of you uses the third person singular (he/she/it) conjugation. It's like saying "How *is* yourself?" instead of "How *are *you?" in the polite/formal way.

Note: Machine tranlation is quite low quality between English and Hungarian. Your translation is a word-salad. One can understand the topic from it but not who did what. Translating back to English literally:

"Was testing-towards help receive the things, out of the car, and he/she/you-polite stunned, when he/she/you-polite turned around, and his/her/your-polite younger sister"
"He/you-polite knew that a little bit in English."

Google Translate is a bit better but still not good. It often turns the meaning to the exact opposite (omitting "not"s, turning nice phrases into something offensive etc.)


----------



## don't know hungarian

I think word salad is a good analogy. I have found that it does turn things around. I'm frustrated. I may have to stick to very short sentences for now until I better learn grammar. I'm still trying to finish that letter...

If it omits the "nots" couldn't I just add them in or does that change the whole structure of the sentence?


----------



## gorilla

You can of course. You could use Google Translate and then check each word one by one in a dictionary, check conjugation tables, replace them if you think they are not fitting etc. It is hard work and the result may not be very good. That's the best you can do at your position now.
Love letters are a hard genre to write especially in a foreign language. The problem is that these things have their own idiomatic ways of expressing in each language. If you have someone else translate it, that would require artistic additions and changes by the translator to the point that it takes away the whole point of you formulating your own feelings.


----------

